# Fiddler crab



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey yall i just got a big male fiddler crab. I just wanted to know what their diet is and all that stuff thx in advance


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

u can feed it veggies,maybe some apple you can buy freeze-dried bloodworms at stores,crickets,fish flakes, and sinking pellets.At least i feed these to my red clawed crabs except for pellets.


----------

